# Chuck Liddell Interview



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

> UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell took time out of his busy schedule to appear on MMAWeekly Radios recent 1,000th radio show. Liddell discussed the status of his foot injury, his current physical condition, and his August rematch with Renato "Babalu" Sobral.



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2091&zoneid=13


----------



## rutherford (May 19, 2006)

Well, it's good he's not shaggin' Paris.  :ultracool


----------

